# Jamaican Jerk Chicken



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Came up with this a few months ago, have cooked it a few times and really like it! You could substitute dove and duck as well I imagine. Heck, you could probably grill skin-on fish this way too!

Marinade
2 scotch bonnets, seeded
1 jalapeno, seeded
1 medium onion
3 cloves garlic
handful of cilantro
3 limes, juiced
1/2 tsp ground allspice
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp ground pepper
1/2 tbsp salt

Meat
1/2 3-4 lb chicken

Directions
Place the marinade ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth. Chicken can be left halved or quartered. Cut 1/2" deep slits into chicken (should cut skin and some meat) about 1" apart. Place chicken in gallon zip top bag with marinade for 24 hours in fridge.

Place chicken on medium coals/grill. DO NOT WIPE OFF ANY MARINADE THAT IS STICKING TO THE CHICKEN. Grill for 45-60 minutes, depending on your grill.

Tips
It's important that the grill not be too hot, otherwise fat will drip down and everything will catch fire. Lower heat + more time = crispier skin.

Also, you may be tempted to substitute habaneros. I've done this, and while it is good, it's not the same. The flavor of the scotch bonnet is really important for this dish. 2 of them will give you an OK amount of heat (by my standards), but if that's too hot for you, cut it back to 1. _The final chicken is not as hot as the marinade._

Simple and easy. Serve with Caribbean Sweet Potato Salad and Festivals. Might as well throw some Red Stripe beer in there for good measure.

Enjoy!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Pictures make any recipe better*

Cooked it again Sunday, thought I'd actually take some pictures!

Pic 1: On the grill (yes, a new grill is in my future soon)

Pic 2: The full meal. Going clockwise you have the chicken, the festivals, and the potato salad.

Recipes for Side items:

Festivals:
3/4 c corn meal
3/4 c flour
1 tsp baking powder <<<<<(will need to double check this)
juice 1 lime
1/2 c water
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp allspice
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
oil for frying

Mix the above making a thick dough, gently knead only to ensure that the moisture is evenly distributed. Divide into 1-2 tbsp balls, then form into fingers. Fry.

Potato Salad
1 sweet potato
an equivalent amount (by weight) of russet potatoes
1 ear corn
1 cucumber, peeled, seeded, and diced
1 summer squash, diced
1 jalapeno, seeded and diced (optional)
1/4 sweet onion (about 1/2 cup), finely diced(flat 1015s are what we use)
juice of 1 lime
a handful of cilantro, chopped
1 tbsp whole grain mustard
2 tbsp olive oil
salt & pepper to taste

Peel, dice, and boil the potatoes. Remove kernels from the corn like you would for creamed corn (slice only the outer 1/2 of the kernels off, leaving the indigestible parts attached to the cob. Then use a spoon to scrape out the "milk").

Mix all the ingredients together in a bowl. Add more or less of an ingredient to taste.


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

Sounds great. Gonna give it a try this week.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

good stuff 

try it with those pork carnita cuts as well, or the pork chop family packs that come up on sale

use plenty of lime juice and give it several hours in the frig. first.


----------

